
Ask HN: What do you do with stock options underperforming the underlying stock? - volkk
The company I work for went public and my strike price is higher than the current price in the market. The real stock probably won&#x27;t reach that strike price in a long time--if ever, so they&#x27;re essentially worthless, and will be for a long time. So my question is: what do you do here? At least before we were public, they would use stock options as an incentive because they MIGHT be worth something. But now they&#x27;re actually worth jack. New employees probably get RSUs that actually amount to a real value, while the older employees are stuck with worthless options.<p>Have you ever been in this position? How do you negotiate&#x2F;reason about it?
======
sharemywin
toilet paper?

